# Outside murrelles inlet jettie--pics--



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

Me and my buddy took the boat out on Sunday and were planning on trolling the mud line for Spanish. We were on the water before the sun came up, caught a bucket full of shrimp with the cast net in 15 minutes after putting in. We also loaded up the live well with mullet and once the sun came up started to head out. When I checked the weather it was supposed to be light winds, partly sunny, and 85 degrees. They were wrong, it was 100% cloudy and foggy winds were blowing pretty good and it was chilly. Once we hit the jetties I started to second guess our plans for the day. We started out and were instantly met with 4-5 foot swells just outside the jetties so we turned around and went and anchored up in the cove on the south side to get out of the wind a little bit. We were trying to wait it out and hoping it would calm down but never did. This turned out to not be such a bad day though, we were using 2 hook bottom rigs with the fresh live shrimp and started catching good sized whiting. Mixed in with them were a few blues and some small jacks. I took a whiting head and put it out on a heavier set up trying for some reds, we ended up hooking in to 5 sharks and one BIG ray. When the ray bit and the clicker started going off I was hoping it was a monster red, but it was not our day for reds. Fought the ray for 45 min, seen the black showing through on the bottom of my spool twice and had the drag cranked down as tight as I could get it and the ray was still taking drag like it was nothing on a 40w reel. Measured the ray when we got it to the boat and it had a about a 42 inch wing span (fish would not cooperate for a measurement). When I tried to lift it onto the back of the boat to get the hook out the hook broke. All big fish were safely released to fight another day.

All in all we kept 19 whiting all others were released, we quit counting at 60 fish caught. We were on the water from 6:30am to 5:15pm.

PS please ignore the white legs, every time the fish would take off it would drag me back and pull my shorts up more and more. I was not worried about fixing them at the time being.


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome. Looks like you guys had fun


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Big ray there. 
I saw a group of 4 jet skis racing past Springmaid Sunday had to have been one long bumpy ass ride from the inlet


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

You had a smart thought staying in near the jetty with a rough surf....
probably caught more there too ....You did great thanks for the report


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

We saw several bigger boats head out and come back with minutes. When we started out I was watching the depth finder and we were in 4-5 fort swells less than 50 yrs out side the mouth. Even tucked inside the cove we still had some good sized rollers hit us. It took us a good 15 minutes to get back in the inlet, the weather picked up very fast and a few times we took water over the bow. Whiting was definitely not on our target list for the day but I will take a fishing day like we had any day of the week.


----------

